# Gated Response with REW



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

First of I just wanted to show off some pictures. These may not be to the specific size requirements, but it's not really what the post is about.

I made a jig for measuring polars and did some graphs with REW of this build. Either 1/3 or 1/6 octave smoothing for a clearer picture. I can't remember what I used now. Notice the difference between L and R. It just shows how much baffle width has to do with dispersion as these OB speakers are an off center mirrored design.
On axis left speaker:








On axis right speaker:








11.25 degrees off axis left speaker:








11.25 degrees off axis right speaker:








22.50 degrees off axis, left speaker:








22.50 degrees off axis, right speaker:








33.75 degrees off axis, left speaker:








33.75 degrees off axis, right channel:








45 degrees off axis, left speaker:








45 degrees off axis, right speaker:









In any case, These are not gated except for the default gating in REW. I really need to make gated measurements. Does anyone know if the gating in REW is real or simulated? Can it be set to a tighter gate to default to?

Thanks a million!

Dan


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Does anyone know if the gating in REW is real or simulated?


It's real since the result of a measurement in REW is the impulse response. All other graphs are derived from it. REW has a default gate that's applied to your measurements. Take any measurement you've taken or saved and alter the gate as required.

See this post for a basic explanation.

brucek


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Brucek! I was looking for the specific information you just gave me for like an hour yesterday, but just couldn't find it. I knew someone would be in the know.

I appreciate the help,

Dan


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

How about some pix of the apparatus?


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sure I will at a later date. It's nothing fancy, but works like a charm.

Dan


----------

